# Char Siu Country Style Ribs



## Bearcarver (May 28, 2016)

* Char Siu Country Style Ribs*


I’ve been seeing a lot of Char Siu Pork being posted lately, and it usually looks Great, so I thought I should jump on the Band Wagon!

I based my Ingredients & Method as close as I could to the Great Char Siu thread that Gary S posted awhile back. (Thanks Gary!!)

Here is a Link to Gary's thread:   http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/244927/birthday-char-siu

It uses more ingredients than most of my Smokes, but Mrs Bear found the ones I needed for me.

*Here’s the Marinade Ingredients:*
1/2 cup hoisin sauce
1/4 cup brandy (or rum or bourbon) *(I used Jim Beam)*
1/4 cup honey
1/4 cup soy sauce *(I used Worcestershire)*
2 tablespoons toasted sesame oil
4 tablespoons Sriracha
2 tablespoons powdered ginger
2 tablespoons powdered onion *(I used 1 TBS)*
1 tablespoon powdered garlic
1/4 tablespoon five spice powder
1 teaspoon Cayenne Pepper
1 teaspoon red food coloring

*My Adjustments:*
As for the booze needed, the only thing I had was about 3” in the bottom of a Jim Beam bottle that was about 40 years old.
That was the best I could do, as I have never been a drinker of hard stuff (only a few Tons of Beer), and this must have been a gift from way back.
I used Worcestershire Sauce, instead of Soy Sauce (personal preference).
I also cut the Onion powder down to 1 TBS, instead of 2 TBS (personal taste).

My Char Siu will be of Country Style Ribs, because we had a Great sale at our Weekly Shopping store “Giant”.
They had Country Style Pork Ribs for $1.79 per pound, so I bought 2 packs.
This batch will be from a 3.82 pound pack.


*Prepping:*
I marinated the meat in the above mixture overnight in a large Zip-Lock Bag.
I used about 3/4 of the Marinade, and saved the rest for the final “Grilling” step of the process.
Then the next day (Smoking Day) I removed the pieces from the bag, onto Paper towels in a cookie tray. Then I just dabbed the excess marinade off with more paper towels. I did NOT rinse the marinade off.
Then I put all of the pieces on a sheet of “Q-Matz” on one of my MES 40 Grill Racks.

*Smoking Time:*
12:15 PM—————-Pre-Heat MES 40 to 225°. Also Fill one row of my AMNS with Hickory Dust & light.
1:00 PM——————Put rack full of meat in Position #2 and AMNS on bottom rack, above the empty water pan.
3:00 PM——————Check 3 biggest pieces & found them all to be 155° IT.
3:00 PM——————Due to the pieces being at 155° already, I put them all in a foil pan & covered with foil.
3:00 PM——————Also turned heat down to 160° to maintain meat temp & hold for final step.
4:00 PM——————Put pieces of meat on hot grill, coat both sides of all with leftover Marinade, and flip pieces a couple times.
4:20 PM——————Remove all pieces, after both sides are bubbling, charred & covered with grill marks.

Serve as is, add sides, slice into 1/4” to 3/8” slices & devour.

*Results:*
Mrs Bear said this Stuff was too Hot.
Bear Jr said “Not enough Heat”.
Bear said, “I love it—Perfect !!!”
Kinda like the other “3 Bears”——“This Porridge is too Cold!!”——Sheeesh!!!
This Char Siu was Awesome!!

Thanks for looking,

Bear




2 Packs of Country Style Ribs @ $1.79 per pound:







Closer look to see the Label:






Ingredients I used in the Marinade:






All the pieces Marinating in a Zip Lock over night in the Fridge:






After patting off excess Marinade, Put pieces on Smoker rack, ready for smoker:






Fill one row plus in my AMNS with Hickory Dust, and light:






After 2 hours in Smoker @ 225°:






After Step #2 (Foiling step), onto the Grill with leftover Marinade for glaze on both sides:






Close-up:






Time to serve them up:






Bear’s Supper——Char Siu Pork slices, Sugar Snap Peas, and Steak Fries:


----------



## noboundaries (May 28, 2016)

Mouthwatering jets on full blast!  YUMMMMM!


----------



## gary s (May 28, 2016)

Hey my friend, what a great job and the Step by Step is Fantastic  They look super tasty

I'm glad you liked em.    
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	











Gary


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (May 28, 2016)

Looks great Bear, nice cook !    Thumbs Up


----------



## SmokinAl (May 28, 2016)

Good stuff Bear!

Looks delicious!







Al


----------



## tropics (May 28, 2016)

Bear they look more like Pork Steaks,I will be BBQing tomorrow.Points 

Richie


----------



## Bearcarver (May 28, 2016)

Noboundaries said:


> Mouthwatering jets on full blast!  YUMMMMM!


Thanks!

Bear


gary s said:


> Hey my friend, what a great job and the Step by Step is Fantastic  They look super tasty
> 
> I'm glad you liked em.
> 
> ...


Thank You Gary!!

Also Thanks for the Guidance!

And for the Points!!

Bear


----------



## b-one (May 28, 2016)

Looks great,nice job!


----------



## gary s (May 28, 2016)

Bearcarver said:


> Thanks!
> 
> Bear
> 
> ...


That's what I like about this forum lots of good info and sharing 

Gary


----------



## remsr (May 29, 2016)

I can get  country stile ribs right now for .99 a pound, but my wife says she won't eat them because they are dry and have no taste. I have to tell you that I have never made anything that didn't have taste, dry maybe a few years ago when I was guessing at what I now know, thanks to all of you on the Forms. Anyway your ribs look tasty, tender and juicy and I'm tempted to go get some of those .99 cent ribs and give it s try.


----------



## Bearcarver (May 29, 2016)

WaterinHoleBrew said:


> Looks great Bear, nice cook !


Thank You Justin!!

And Thanks for the Points!!

Bear


SmokinAl said:


> Good stuff Bear!
> 
> Looks delicious!
> 
> ...


Thanks Al !!

And for the Points!

Bear


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (May 29, 2016)

Looks tasty Bear! 

Points!


----------



## redheelerdog (May 29, 2016)

You got me going on that one Bear... gonna have to try it soon. Thanks for the recipe. Points













Daauum THAT Is Money.jpg



__ redheelerdog
__ Jan 31, 2016


----------



## Bearcarver (May 29, 2016)

b-one said:


> Looks great,nice job!


Thanks b-one!!

Bear


tropics said:


> Bear they look more like Pork Steaks,I will be BBQing tomorrow.Points
> 
> Richie


Thank You Richie!!

And Thanks for the Points.

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver (May 29, 2016)

REMSR said:


> I can get country stile ribs right now for .99 a pound, but my wife says she won't eat them because they are dry and have no taste. I have to tell you that I have never made anything that didn't have taste, dry maybe a few years ago when I was guessing at what I now know, thanks to all of you on the Forms. Anyway your ribs look tasty, tender and juicy and I'm tempted to go get some of those .99 cent ribs and give it s try.


Thank You!!

I'd get a Bunch of them @ 99 cents a pound!!

CSRs are one of the things that can dry out if you aren't careful. Even these got close, because I didn't check them until 2 hours was up, and the 3 Pieces I checked were already at 155°. That's why I cut the heat down right there. My plan was to foil them, but keep the heat at 225° for at least another hour. Checking them ended up saving them!! Next time I'll put a Maverick probe in the biggest one.

Bear


dirtsailor2003 said:


> Looks tasty Bear!
> 
> Points!


Thank You Case!!!

And Thanks for the Points!!

Bear


----------



## GaryHibbert (May 29, 2016)

That looks mouth watering good, John.   Nice job.  I figured it would only be short wait until you tried the Char Siu--just been to much mention of it to ignore.







Gary


----------



## bdskelly (May 29, 2016)

Seriously... This is the best plate I've seen all week.  Crazy good Bear.  Point! B


----------



## mneeley490 (May 29, 2016)

Looks great, Bear!

I think my favorite Chinese place uses CSR, or pork butt for their char siu, and theirs is the best that I have found. But with practice, I'm getting closer.


----------



## remsr (May 30, 2016)

Question, why wouldn't you prob the smallest rib, wouldn't  that be the one that will get none and dry out first? 
Randy,


----------



## Bearcarver (May 30, 2016)

redheelerdog said:


> You got me going on that one Bear... gonna have to try it soon. Thanks for the recipe. Points
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thank You Much!!

And Thanks for the Points!

Bear


REMSR said:


> Question, why wouldn't you prob the smallest rib, wouldn't that be the one that will get none and dry out first?
> Randy,


With these, the biggest one isn't much bigger than the average of all of them. There was two that were much bigger, but I cut them in half to keep them all close.

If I probe the biggest one, by the time that one gets to 145° the smaller ones should be there too. Then they can all jump in the foiled pan & get Happy together.

They won't start getting Dry until they approach 160°. That's why I was glad when the USDA dropped the "Safe Pork Temp" from 160° to 145°.

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver (May 30, 2016)

GaryHibbert said:


> That looks mouth watering good, John.   Nice job.  I figured it would only be short wait until you tried the Char Siu--just been to much mention of it to ignore.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thank You Gary!!

LOL---Yeah I kinda got tired of looking at all of them.

Gary made it easy for me!!

And Thanks for the Points!

Bear


BDSkelly said:


> Seriously... This is the best plate I've seen all week.  Crazy good Bear.  Point! B


Thanks Brian!!

Kind of you to say---I Appreciate it.

And Thank You for the Points!

Bear


----------



## canuck38 (May 30, 2016)




----------



## Bearcarver (May 30, 2016)

mneeley490 said:


> Looks great, Bear!
> 
> I think my favorite Chinese place uses CSR, or pork butt for their char siu, and theirs is the best that I have found. But with practice, I'm getting closer.


Thank You Sir!!

Bear


canuck38 said:


>


Thanks Canuck!!

Bear


----------



## remsr (May 31, 2016)

Think I'll pick up some of those .99 cent bone in country style ribs today and try your recipe. I'll bet my wife will eat them even though she says she don't like them. After all they are just sliced pork butt and she does like pulled and chopped pork.


----------



## HalfSmoked (May 31, 2016)

And I didn't smell this cooking either man one of us has to move a little closer!!! How come you always cook the good stuff when the wind is from the south???







For another fine looking meal.

Warren


----------



## Bearcarver (May 31, 2016)

REMSR said:


> Think I'll pick up some of those .99 cent bone in country style ribs today and try your recipe. I'll bet my wife will eat them even though she says she don't like them. After all they are just sliced pork butt and she does like pulled and chopped pork.


Those might even be better, because they aren't as lean as the "Boneless" CSRs I used here. (Not that there was anything wrong with mine)

If you look closely at the pic I took of the Label on my meat, it says "Loin" which is more lean than the ones you're getting (Butts).

You'll Love It !!!

Bear


----------



## idahopz (May 31, 2016)

Dang, that looks great, Bear!  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





I'm definitely going to try this as a different way to do country ribs.  In the past I've only done them in a pressure cooker with black beans and dried chiles.


----------



## Bearcarver (May 31, 2016)

HalfSmoked said:


> And I didn't smell this cooking either man one of us has to move a little closer!!! How come you always cook the good stuff when the wind is from the south???
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thank You Warren!!

Darn wind changes too often!!

And Thanks for the Points!!

Bear


IdahoPZ said:


> Dang, that looks great, Bear!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thank You Sir!!

I think you'll like these!

And Thanks for the Points!!

Bear


----------



## remsr (Jun 3, 2016)

Bear,
Had the wife pick up a cupple packages of those .99 cent ribs yesterday, about 10 pounds.
  Question: what is your opinion about brining the ribs? 
Also it looks like you went for an itt of 160 where as Jeff did some to 195 itt. I know there are different cuts that need to be done different these are pork shoulder cuts with bones and a fair amount of fat. I'm looking for tender and jucy. What do you suggest? 
Here is a picture of the ribs













image.jpeg



__ remsr
__ Jun 3, 2016


----------



## Bearcarver (Jun 3, 2016)

REMSR said:


> Bear,
> Had the wife pick up a cupple packages of those .99 cent ribs yesterday, about 10 pounds.
> Question: what is your opinion about brining the ribs?
> Also it looks like you went for an itt of 160 where as Jeff did some to 195 itt. I know there are different cuts that need to be done different these are pork shoulder cuts with bones and a fair amount of fat. I'm looking for tender and jucy. What do you suggest?


Mine were from the Loin, which is very Lean. I should have caught them sooner & only take them to about 150° IT finished.

Those ones you got are Fatty & with bones, and are from the shoulder. I would do them like Jeff did----Take them to 195° IT, and don't take too long to get there. I'd use 225° smoker temp, or whatever Jeff used on his.

Bear


----------



## remsr (Jun 3, 2016)

Thanks Bear.
Randy,


----------



## disco (Jun 6, 2016)

Terrific take on a great dish, Bear. Looks so good!

Points

Disco


----------



## Bearcarver (Jun 7, 2016)

Disco said:


> Terrific take on a great dish, Bear. Looks so good!
> 
> Points
> 
> Disco


Thank You Disco!!

And Thanks for the Points!

Bear


----------



## remsr (Jun 8, 2016)

CSR's going in the Masterbuilt  tomorro, their in the refrigerator getting happy rubed with grub and bone sucke'n rub after 8 hours in a brown sugar, salt and garlic brine. Never tried this before hope it's not to salty


----------



## Bearcarver (Jun 8, 2016)

REMSR said:


> CSR's going in the Masterbuilt tomorro, their in the refrigerator getting happy rubed with grub and bone sucke'n rub after 8 hours in a brown sugar, salt and garlic brine. Never tried this before hope it's not to salty


The recipe I used here, I got from GaryS.

It wasn't salty at all.

You should be good, but I don't know how much of your stuff you used.

Maybe you should take a slice or two & give them a salt fry test, before you smoke it, in case it should be soaked in Ice water for awhile before smoking???

Bear


----------



## remsr (Jun 8, 2016)

Thanks Bear, I will do the fry test. 
Randy,


----------



## Bearcarver (Jun 9, 2016)

REMSR said:


> Thanks Bear, I will do the fry test.
> Randy,













Bear


----------



## remsr (Jun 10, 2016)

These CDR's were so big that it took 7 hours to bring them up to 195. 
   I brined them in brown sugar kosher salt rub and garlic for 8 hours, then rubed them with grub rub and bone sucke'n rub, then put them in zip lock bags and into the refrigerator they went. I am busy building a gazebo so I didn't get back to the CSR's for 3 days.
After they hit 160 I put them in foil pans with brown sugar, rub, butter and pineapple juice.
  I pulled them at 195. Socked them in a pan of barbecue sauce then Carmelized them on the grill. They turned out sweet jucy and tender.  
  Here they are at 160 degrees.













image.jpeg



__ remsr
__ Jun 10, 2016


----------



## Bearcarver (Jun 10, 2016)

REMSR said:


> These CDR's were so big that it took 7 hours to bring them up to 195.
> I brined them in brown sugar kosher salt rub and garlic for 8 hours, then rubed them with grub rub and bone sucke'n rub, then put them in zip lock bags and into the refrigerator they went. I am busy building a gazebo so I didn't get back to the CSR's for 3 days.
> After they hit 160 I put them in foil pans with brown sugar, rub, butter and pineapple juice.
> I pulled them at 195. Socked them in a pan of barbecue sauce then Carmelized them on the grill. They turned out sweet jucy and tender.


Looks & sounds like that was the way to go with those, because of the bones & fat content from the shoulder, as opposed to the lean Loin!

I'll bet they were Awesome!!
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Bear


----------



## remsr (Jun 10, 2016)

They were great, they didn't even look like pork, they were the color of mahogany all the way through.  Nice light smoke from the cherry I used and about the consistency of baby back meat that has just a little resistance coming off the bone. My wife still didn't like them. But she has been on chemo and her taste buds are messed up. That's not as bad as it sounds, Wednesday was her last chemo treatment and she is cancer free. 
   Anyway I am looking forward to doing these again only with a little heat next time to complement the sweet.


----------



## Bearcarver (Jun 11, 2016)

REMSR said:


> They were great, they didn't even look like pork, they were the color of mahogany all the way through. Nice light smoke from the cherry I used and about the consistency of baby back meat that has just a little resistance coming off the bone. My wife still didn't like them. But she has been on chemo and her taste buds are messed up. That's not as bad as it sounds, Wednesday was her last chemo treatment and she is cancer free.
> Anyway I am looking forward to doing these again only with a little heat next time to complement the sweet.


That's Great !! Glad the treatment worked---Can't get better news than that !!

My Taste Buds were messed up after my Open Heart Fiasco----Most of it came back within 7 months though. Still don't like Coffee, but who cares---My Prime Ribs taste Great again.

Bear


----------



## gary s (Jun 14, 2016)

One thing about recipes you can add to, take away or add more or less of any of the ingredients.

 Pretty much the same at my house, Wife said "a little spicy" #2 son said "you need to kick em up a notch or two"

I'm thinking " next time I need to make 3 different batches so everyone is happy"

But they sure are good !!!

Gary


----------



## Bearcarver (Jun 14, 2016)

gary s said:


> One thing about recipes you can add to, take away or add more or less of any of the ingredients.
> 
> Pretty much the same at my house, Wife said "a little spicy" #2 son said "you need to kick em up a notch or two"
> 
> ...


LOL---Next time I make this

my Son said he'll give me some better Booze than that 40 year old partial bottle of Jim Beam.

He tasted it, and said there was nothing wrong with it, other than it's JB. 

I'm not a Hard stuff drinker, so I couldn't tell if it was OK or spoiled.

I only ever drank Beer.

Bear


----------

